# Te va a encantar: Es PIURA señores!



## angelex69 (Jan 5, 2009)

*Me gusto el thread, solo que hubieses obviado esta foto, por esta medianera:

Piura es una ciudad hermosa, calida y acogedora; y sobretodo verde.*


----------



## manuel.calle.araujo (Dec 9, 2009)




----------



## manuel.calle.araujo (Dec 9, 2009)




----------



## Luism90 (May 23, 2009)

manuel.calle.araujo said:


> El edificio nuevo q esta al costado de la felicidad, antes era un chifa de comida rapida, hasta hace poco, y antes de ser chifa, era una libreria.
> 
> Respecto al supermercado q me dices, creo q si existia, pero no recuerdo el nombre


Creo que sí, era una librería,recuerdo haber ingresado con mis papás hace muuuuuucho tiempo.
¿Pero recuerdas la ubicación del supermercado?¿Donde está Efe o TopyTop?


----------



## cmonzonc (Mar 29, 2008)

Las dos últimas me gustaron, me gustan cuando las fotos se acercan a los detalles, deberias usar el zoom más seguido


----------



## Luism90 (May 23, 2009)

manuel.calle.araujo said:


> Respecto al supermercado q me dices, creo q si existia, pero no recuerdo el nombre


Éxito...ese era el nombre, y creo que tenía una E roja en la esquina y se ubicaba en una casona,entonces...debe ser el actual local de TopyTop.
Supongo que no duraría mucho tiempo,ya que tengo más recuerdos de Cossto del óvalo Grau.

En una hora sale mi vuelo,hasta pronto vecino.


----------



## El Bajopontino (Feb 17, 2005)

Bonitas fotos del centro de piura, me gusta.


----------



## Trujillo_Rocks (Nov 25, 2006)

yo la definiria de acogedora a la calida ciudad de Piura  ... muy bonita!


----------



## manuel.calle.araujo (Dec 9, 2009)

luism90 said:


> Éxito...ese era el nombre, y creo que tenía una E roja en la esquina y se ubicaba en una casona,entonces...debe ser el actual local de TopyTop.
> Supongo que no duraría mucho tiempo,ya que tengo más recuerdos de Cossto del óvalo Grau.
> 
> En una hora sale mi vuelo,hasta pronto vecino.


Creo q tienes razon, jejej, tengo mala memoria, pucha te fuiste a Lima, mucha suerte , espero regreses pronto, a por cierto gracias x el saludo de mi cumpleaños, la pase genial! =) , hasta pronto vecino


----------



## manuel.calle.araujo (Dec 9, 2009)




----------



## manuel.calle.araujo (Dec 9, 2009)




----------



## manuel.calle.araujo (Dec 9, 2009)




----------



## ELMER71 (Oct 23, 2010)

Pues ya me había encantado cuando la conocí, y las fotos no hacen más que corroborar el buen recuerdo que tengo de esta ciudad; en verdad encantadora y Manuel permíteme decirte que estas fotos...



manuel.calle.araujo said:


>


...te salieron de película.


----------



## kaMetZa (Jul 21, 2007)

Qué chévere, si viviera en otra ciudad definitivamente elegiría entre Piura o Arequipa.


----------



## AQP166 (Jul 15, 2009)

Al fin, este feriado largo conoceré Piura City, espero llevarme gratos recuerdos de la ciduad, cualquier consejo y dirección de huarike es bienvenida


----------



## Luism90 (May 23, 2009)

AQP166 said:


> Al fin, este feriado largo conoceré Piura City, espero llevarme gratos recuerdos de la ciduad, cualquier consejo y dirección de huarike es bienvenida


Creo que la pasarás bien,no vas a arrepentirte por tomar esa decisión.
Si visitas Catacaos,pide que te lleven al restaurante Ganzo Azul,creo que ese es el nombre,venden platos a base de pescado y mariscos,así como comidas típicas de Piura.


----------



## AQP166 (Jul 15, 2009)

Thanks Luis, lo tendré en cuenta


----------



## manuel.calle.araujo (Dec 9, 2009)

AQP166 said:


> Al fin, este feriado largo conoceré Piura City, espero llevarme gratos recuerdos de la ciduad, cualquier consejo y dirección de huarike es bienvenida


estoy seguro que la vas a pasar recontra bien, aunque haz venido en unos dias que esta lloviendo regular, restaurantes buenos, hay por la parte de los ejidos, tambien esta el nuevo ajicito,un restaurante, la comida muy rica


----------



## manuel.calle.araujo (Dec 9, 2009)

ELMER71 said:


> Pues ya me había encantado cuando la conocí, y las fotos no hacen más que corroborar el buen recuerdo que tengo de esta ciudad; en verdad encantadora y Manuel permíteme decirte que estas fotos...
> 
> 
> 
> ...te salieron de película.


Gracias elmer!!!!, me da fucha satisfaccion que te te hayan gustado esas fotos, valio el esfuerzo de aguantar el solaso de piura, jejej


----------



## manuel.calle.araujo (Dec 9, 2009)

......


----------

